# What other frames have you owned prior to De Rosa?



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I rode a Pinarello Montello SLX breify, then a Tommasini Diamante, MS frame for 12 years, then had a Trek 5500 for about 2 or 3 prior to my 04 De Rosa Merak. The Merak is stiffer than all, except for maybe the SLX, especially in the rear end compared to the Trek. The BB and front end is noticably more stable compared to the Tommasini. My Pinarello was the harshest of the bunch, very uncomfortable. SLX was probably overkill for my frame size.

The De Rosa is more responsive on hills, more snap than the 5500, not quite as much as my Tommasini, but results in more forward acceleration on an incline, it really leaps away. The 5500 was the most "floaty" or "Buick-like" at flat crusing speed, but so much so, I felt disconnected from the road. The De Rosa has more feedback, which I like, but not to the point of the sharp chatter through the bars like my all steel Tommasini....that gets tiresome after a while. 

It's got very stable geometry, very predictable. You point it, it goes. You lean, it sways. The Trek was stable too, almost to the point of boring. The Tommasini is by far the most lively to ride, but requires you to pay attention. No spacing off, or you may be doing some single-track trying to get back on the road.

The other factor that I think contributes to the overall fine road manners of the De Rosa is the semi-slope frame. In my 48cm size, it lowers my center of gravity making it feel like I'm not fighting the bike as much, especially out of the saddle. Not sure whether this is a percieved or actual benefit.

I've used standard 32h/Mavic wheelsets for all 3 of these bikes. Interested in other's experiences with past bikes.

brewster


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've used standard 32h/Mavic wheelsets for all 3 of these bikes. Interested in other's experiences with past bikes.

brewster[/QUOTE]

Ok, I'll bite. I race in the old guy masters races around the western US, at about 170# and 6'1" Currently I race mostly a Dual, 60cm and train on a King. The King is before they went full carbon. Both have Dura Ace and carbon bars. I change wheelsets around all the time and just got some fancy carbon wheels after getting spanked by a bunch of guys who had them at some windy races this fall. I train on some Krysirum SL wheels and some nimble spiders (light climbing clinchers). First, my take on the two DeRosas..The Dual is a better climber, noticably lighter, with my setups. Stiffer, harsher, quicker handling, a bit twichy over rough pavement and a bit unstable at speed. A perfect crit bike, in other words, but I can and do ride it in road stages because it is lighter and climbs a bit better than the King. The king? Absolutely great all around ride. Stable, smooth, "planted" and drop dead gorgeous! Only slightly less of a performer than the Dual unless I just imagine this..
In the past year, I've been buying, building, testing, and generally messing with lots of high end bikes off Ebay, just for the fun of it. The DeRosas are my favorite. I've had, lets see, a couple of Treks(5900 sl, 5200s) a Cadd 7 cannondale, a Time VX special pro, Colnago Dream b-stay plus, Merlin Extralight, all this past season, and a custom SLX steel frame still left over from my cat 3 days. I don't have time to run down each, but the treks were ok..an honest, pleasant ride..but oh so common. The Time was..harsh..a good climber. The cannondale was a pain in the butt and noisy. The Colnago didn't fit with it's short top tube..the Merlin was nothing special..the vaunted Titanium smooth ride was a myth and it flexed like crazy. The SLX custom? Still a great ride, but a couple of lbs too heavy by todays standards..
so there you go...love the De Rosa finish, the ride and mostly, the way they are laid out seems to be just right for my body and riding style. I will say that wheels are much more of a factor in ride quality than a frame (presupposing your frames all fit properly), once you get into the high end of things..
Don Hanson


----------

